# using one canister filter for 2 tanks



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

due to space issue, im wondering if its possible to split the use of one canister filter between 2 different size tanks (15 and 30)? input welcome!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

If the canister is big enough to handle the combined volume and the water level in both tanks are at the same height, it could work, I guess. A "T" fitting or better yet a "Y" fitting on each line would do it. The lines would have to be the same length too? i.e. both intake the same and both outlets the same to equalize draw and pressure? Shouldn't matter if the in and out are different.

The danger is if one line gets clogged, it may pump a lot more water to one of the tanks, overflowing it?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Seems silly to risk killing all the fish in both tanks when a second smaller HOB filter on the other tank would be safer, and could not result in a floor covered in water, and the fish in both tanks dead.


W


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

since both tanks are sharing the same filter media - simple answer - set up a siphon hose between the two tanks - that way if there is any inequality in supply/return lines, it will reach equilibrium via the siphon line.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

The draw back of the siphon line is that over time it will slowly fill up with air untill it looses the siphon, resulting in a wet floor. Bin there, done that, almost drowned a High-Res Mass Spec.

Lee


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea, risk of flooding is a possibility! Had my share with that. I will just get a 2nd canister. Thanks! All


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Lee_D said:


> The draw back of the siphon line is that over time it will slowly fill up with air untill it looses the siphon, resulting in a wet floor. Bin there, done that, almost drowned a High-Res Mass Spec.
> 
> Lee


that should be super easy to deal with - powerhead with air-line input.
use a solid pipe, attach a barb for airline at the highest point, feed that tube to the powerhead - voila - it's always drawing suction so any air will be pulled out by the powerhead...


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

df001 said:


> that should be super easy to deal with - powerhead with air-line input.
> use a solid pipe, attach a barb for airline at the highest point, feed that tube to the powerhead - voila - it's always drawing suction so any air will be pulled out by the powerhead...


I had this set up when i used to have a regular (not drilled) reef tank and just using an overflow. Eventhough i got a lift pump to avoid breakage in siphon, it felt unsecure. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Lee_D said:


> The draw back of the siphon line is that over time it will slowly fill up with air untill it looses the siphon, resulting in a wet floor. Bin there, done that, almost drowned a *High-Res Mass Spec.*


Huh? You had a tank set up in a lab? Lol.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lee_D said:


> The draw back of the siphon line is that over time it will slowly fill up with air untill it looses the siphon, resulting in a wet floor. Bin there, done that, almost drowned a High-Res Mass Spec.
> 
> Lee





splur said:


> Huh? You had a tank set up in a lab? Lol.


Oooh, pricey. That would be expensive to replace...


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

You would be surprised how many Labs have guppy tanks sitting on a bench somewhere. Aquariums are mostly chemistry anyway.

As for my little flood, we spiked some lake sediment with PCB's and we were measuring the uptake into some blood worms over time. The tap went into tank one (Reference), and a U-tube connected tank one to Tank two (Spiked), and another drained into a sink. The middle U-tube lost prime sometime on Saturday and the tanks overflowed till Monday. The lab next door was slightly lower than mine, so that was where the water went. Building maintenance, in thier infinite wisdom, had sealed the floor drain in that lab to save costs. The water flowed into the floor drain of the lab next door to that. Luckily the MS was on a table, but the HV cables were in 3-4 inches of water. Once the floor drain was opened, all was ok, but the lady with the MS scowled at me all the time I mopped her floor. 

Lee


----------

